# [CONTEST] Gentoo screenshot

## dav_it

Saluti.

L'artwork team, di cui faccio (quasi) parte, lancia un contest per rinnovare (http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/shots.xml) questa pagina.

Se sei convinto che il tuo desk sia piu` figo di quello degli altri, puoi partecipare mandando una mail contenente lo screenshot ad :

artwork #AT# gentoo #DOT# org.

Le regole da seguire sono le sequanti:

1) Ogni candidato non puo` proporre piu` di 5 screenshot.

2) Il contest scade il 31 di agosto. Qualunque screenshot inviato dopo quella data, non verra` preso in considerazione

3) L'email deve contenere un link dello screenshot precedentemente uploadato su imageshack, omploader, o qualunque altro sito che permetta questo genere di operazione.

4) Ogni screenshot deve essere accompagnato da una breve descrizione (nome del wm, nome dello style, nome del tema di icone, composite manager se presenti)

Una giuria decidera` i migliori screenshot, ed essi verrano utilizzati per aggiornare la pagina.

In bocca al lupo per il contest, partecipate numerosi.

Per qualunque informazione, potete scrivere all'artwork team ( artwork #AT# gentoo #DOT# org ) oppure contattare cla o dav_it (me) su IRC freenode.

Saluti

----------

## lavish

Messo in sticky

Presto arriveranno i miei  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Mandato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

Mandato!

Visto che sono pigro copio/incollo la mail  :Razz: 

```
Hi guys,

let me introduce my 4 shots. This is an attempt to show a minimalist and

usable interface.

The description of the applications will be shown in clockwise order, starting from the left-hand column.

1 --------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/contest-1.png

9 tags, last one called "admin".

Top bar with a notification area (right side) with some informations:

        (from left to right)

        date

        cpu temperature

        system load

        battery status (81 minutes to full charge)

Windows Manager:

        dwm (http://www.suckless.org/wiki/dwm/about), a dynamic window

        manager for X11.

Running Applications:

        Mail Client:    mutt (http://www.mutt.org)

        Text Editor:    vim (http://www.vim.org)

        IRC Client:     irssi (http://irssi.org/)

        Audio Player:   CMus (http://onion.dynserv.net/~timo/cmus.html)

2 --------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/contest-2.png

9 tags, last one called "admin".

Top bar with a notification area (right side) with some informations:

        (from left to right)

        date

        cpu temperature

        system load

        battery status (fully charged)

Windows Manager:

        dwm (http://www.suckless.org/wiki/dwm/about), a dynamic window

        manager for X11.

Running Applications:

        Web Browser:    mozilla-firefox with web-developer extension

                        (http://chrispederick.com/work/web-developer/)

3 --------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/contest-3.png

9 tags, last one called "admin".

Top bar with a notification area (right side) with some informations:

        (from left to right)

        volume level (64/100)

Windows Manager:

        dwm (http://www.suckless.org/wiki/dwm/about), a dynamic window

        manager for X11.

Running Applications:

        Web Browser:    links2 in graphical mode

                        (http://links.twibright.com/)

        IRC Client/IM:  irssi connected to bitlbee

                        (http://www.bitlbee.org/)

        Mail Client:    mutt (http://www.mutt.org)

4 --------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/contest-4.png

9 tags, last one called "admin".

Top bar with a notification area (right side) with some informations:

        (from left to right)

        date

        cpu temperature

        system load

        battery status (45 minutes to 0%)

Windows Manager:

        dwm (http://www.suckless.org/wiki/dwm/about), a dynamic window

        manager for X11.

Running Applications:

        IRC Client:     irssi (http://irssi.org/)

        System Utility: top

        Audio Player:   mpg123 (http://www.mpg123.de/) sending output to

                        synaesthesia

                        (http://logarithmic.net/pfh/Synaesthesia)

        FTP Client:     ncftp (http://www.ncftp.com/)
```

----------

## lucapost

http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/contest-2.png

Qual'è il tema di firefox?

----------

## lavish

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> http://www.minimalblue.com/ftp/public/images/screenshots/contest-2.png
> 
> Qual'è il tema di firefox?

 

whitehart  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *
> 
> 

 

Sintetico   :Razz: 

----------

## Gr3yFox

Uff, l'ho visto giusto in tempo questo thread... inviati  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> Uff, l'ho visto giusto in tempo questo thread... inviati 

 

Facceli vedere!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gr3yFox

Scusa, mi sono dimenticato di linkarli:

http://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fluxxm7.png

fluxbox + aterm + xclock

http://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenjm1.jpg

http://img371.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screen2on3.jpg

Both with xfce4.4 (windows theme: waza, clearlooks ui theme, nuvola

icon theme) + gkrellm2

 :Very Happy: 

edit: accidenti non mi ha preso la mail il server, me la ha rimandata indietro dicendo che contiene spam, ma non è vero  :Sad: 

----------

## lavish

ahia, pessima scelta quella di usare jpg per gli shots   :Confused: 

Le scritte hanno un fastiodoso blur, cosa che salvando in png non capita.

----------

## Gr3yFox

in effetti lo noto solo adesso, ma mi pare sia solo nello screen di fluxbox. che dici, potrò inviare un'altra mail con uno screen di fluxbox in png?

o magari in un jpg con meno compressione, in png va a pesare oltre il mb poi

edit: accidenti ho provato a mandare di nuovo la mail ma continua a bloccarmela dicendo che contiene spam, mi sa che devo rinunciare al contest  :Sad: 

----------

## lavish

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> edit: accidenti ho provato a mandare di nuovo la mail ma continua a bloccarmela dicendo che contiene spam, mi sa che devo rinunciare al contest 

 

Non preoccuparti, me ne occupo io di farglieli avere  :Wink: 

----------

## Gr3yFox

Ok grazie, fra un attimo linko il nuovo screen con qualità migliore di fluxbox  :Smile: 

----------

## Gr3yFox

Eccolo  :Wink: 

http://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fluxxm7.png

Ti piacciono?

----------

## lavish

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> Eccolo 
> 
> http://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fluxxm7.png
> 
> Ti piacciono?

 

Sinceramente... no  :Razz: 

Ci sono 4 indicazioni sull'ora, a me ne basta una  :Razz: 

Gli sfondi trasparenti non sono usabili

Il font usato per fluxbox non si comprende, se non con un certo sforzo (motivo per il quale io stesso ho abbandonato snap)

Detesto i menu

Il prompt ha troppi colori

La tizia starebbe meglio da un'altra parte piuttosto che come background...

Sorry ma me l'hai chiesto tu  :Razz: 

----------

## Gr3yFox

Eh eh, tranquillo, tutta questione di gusti alla fine. A proposito, il tuo desktop è davvero tanto ma tanto scarno  :Smile: 

Quindi se non ti piacciono i menu, detesti almeno il 98% dei desktop esistenti sulla faccia della terra  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> Eh eh, tranquillo, tutta questione di gusti alla fine. A proposito, il tuo desktop è davvero tanto ma tanto scarno 
> 
> Quindi se non ti piacciono i menu, detesti almeno il 98% dei desktop esistenti sulla faccia della terra 

 

Esattamente  :Razz: 

Comunque nel lontano 2004, pure io usavo fluxbox e aterm.. diciamo che poi mi sono evoluto in qualcosa di MOLTO piu' funzionale  :Smile: 

http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs5/i/2004/343/d/d/My_Desktop_by_l4vish.jpg

----------

## Gr3yFox

mah fluxbox non lo uso così spesso, l'ho messo solo per quelle volte che voglio accedere in fretta (tipo inviare/leggere mail e chiudere), sennò per il resto uso xfce, che trovo molto funzionale (soprattutto se abbianto al file manager Rox)

----------

## skypjack

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> [...] xfce, che trovo molto funzionale (soprattutto se abbianto al file manager Rox)

 

Rox?! Ma non fai meglio con thunar?

----------

## Gr3yFox

Humm, non mi piace niente thunar. Rox è molto più personalizzabile e veloce da usare.

----------

## mlg82

Ecco i miei screenshots:

http://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=darkgentoo3zq4.png

http://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=darkgentoo1ia6.png

http://img402.imageshack.us/my.php?image=darkgentoo2sf2.png

C'è l'ho fatto giusto in tempo

----------

## salade

Anch'io in extremis, spero di non aver oltrepassato il 31 agosto per il fuso  :Razz: 

http://stewe.mine.nu/uploads/Schermata_1.png

http://stewe.mine.nu/uploads/Schermata_2.png

Ciao!

----------

## mlg82

Quando avremo notizie?

----------

## mlg82

@salade

wow...che belle tonalità di blu.

Le hai fatte tu?

----------

## lavish

Tolto lo sticky  :Wink: 

Certo che vi siete presi per tempo eh  :Razz: 

----------

## salade

 *mlg82 wrote:*   

> @salade
> 
> wow...che belle tonalità di blu.
> 
> Le hai fatte tu?

 

no no   :Very Happy: 

immagino tu ti riferisca alle icone... sono il set gTangish-2.0

http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/gTangish+2.0+(or+gTango+2.0)?content=63851

Ciao!

----------

## dav_it

Il contest si e` concluso il 31 e tutta la giuria ha votato. Rimangono solo da definire alcune piccole questioni tecniche e a breve verranno annunciati i vincitori.

Restate in attesa e grazie per la partecipazione massiccia.

----------

## gutter

 *dav_it wrote:*   

> Restate in attesa e grazie per la partecipazione massiccia.

 

Si vince qualcosa   :Laughing: 

P.S.: io il mio l'ho mandato  :Wink: 

----------

